# ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^



## ارووجة (12 نوفمبر 2006)

سلاااام  ونعمةةةة​
كيفكن ياغاليين

ان شاءالله تكونو بخيررررر

جبتلكن اليوم موضوع  جميل كده وخفيف

وبمشاركتكم  رح يبئى  الموضوع  جميل 

 كل  شخص يفوت  ويكتب  عن  ايام طفولته  ومشاغباته
حكاية طريفة  حصلت  معاه

ممممممم

بدي شوف مشاركتكم  الجميلة​


----------



## mrmr120 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههه*
*بتفكرينا بالذى مضى *
*هههههههههه*
*بصى ياستى انا كنت شقية جدا فى البيت *
*انما فى المدرسة كنت حمل وديع *
*والله مكنش حد بيسمع لى نفس ولحد دلوقتى *
*حمل وديع بس فى البيت اجرك الله *
*ههههههههههههه*
*بس فى المدرسة واحنا صغيرين كنا بنتشاقى فى *
*الخباثة كدة *
*يعنى تحصل حاجة ونكون انا واصحابى مشتركين فيها و*
*كاننا ولا عملنا اى حاجة نسمة *
*ههههههههههه*
*بس كدة*​


----------



## ميرنا (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*كنت مصيبه انا وصغيره بس انا واخواتى مش لوحدى  *

*كان بابا وماما يخرجو من هنا نجرى على التليفزيون واحد فينا يفضل يراقب لحسن بابا وماما يجو كنا عصابه ولما نعرف انهم جم كل واحد على كتابه ولا كانى فى حاجه كنا بنطلع عينهم .*
*ومره واحد من اخواتى بيراقب التانى بيستخف معايه قلى تيجى نعمل سباق فى شرب الميه استغربت والمشكله الكبايه صغيره كنت عبيطه جداا قلت ماشى لقيته بيشرب مره واحده روحت شربتها طلعت خل نزلو ضحك علياا *


----------



## ارووجة (13 نوفمبر 2006)

> ههههههههه
> بتفكرينا بالذى مضى
> هههههههههه
> بصى ياستى انا كنت شقية جدا فى البيت
> ...




ههههههههه متلي  بس دلوئتي باخر  سنة بالمدرسة انجنينا كتير مشاغبين خخخخخ
مرسي ليكي  حبيبتي على مشاركتك الحلوة ^_^



> كنت مصيبه انا وصغيره بس انا واخواتى مش لوحدى
> 
> كان بابا وماما يخرجو من هنا نجرى على التليفزيون واحد فينا يفضل يراقب لحسن بابا وماما يجو كنا عصابه ولما نعرف انهم جم كل واحد على كتابه ولا كانى فى حاجه كنا بنطلع عينهم .
> ومره واحد من اخواتى بيراقب التانى بيستخف معايه قلى تيجى نعمل سباق فى شرب الميه استغربت والمشكله الكبايه صغيره كنت عبيطه جداا قلت ماشى لقيته بيشرب مره واحده روحت شربتها طلعت خل نزلو ضحك علياا



هههههههههههه  مسكينة  ضحكو عليكي
مرسي ليكي  على مشاركتك الجميلة  ياقمر


----------



## Coptic Man (13 نوفمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *بتفكرينا بالذى مضى *
> *هههههههههه*
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههه*

*وايه يعني ما انتي مازلتي صغيرة *

*فين واحنا صغيرين بقي*

*هو انتي كبرتي اساسا يا مرمر :beee:*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 نوفمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *كنت مصيبه انا وصغيره بس انا واخواتى مش لوحدى *
> 
> *كان بابا وماما يخرجو من هنا نجرى على التليفزيون واحد فينا يفضل يراقب لحسن بابا وماما يجو كنا عصابه ولما نعرف انهم جم كل واحد على كتابه ولا كانى فى حاجه كنا بنطلع عينهم .*
> *ومره واحد من اخواتى بيراقب التانى بيستخف معايه قلى تيجى نعمل سباق فى شرب الميه استغربت والمشكله الكبايه صغيره كنت عبيطه جداا قلت ماشى لقيته بيشرب مره واحده روحت شربتها طلعت خل نزلو ضحك علياا *


 
*ههههههههههههههه*

*انا فطست من الضحك يا مصيبة انتي*

*بقي واحد يراقب والباقي يتفرج*

*طيب واللي بيراقب مش ليه نفس يتفرج :t33: *

*وبعدين اخوكي ضحك عليكي وشربك خل من يومك بينضحك عليكي بسهولة *

*ساذجة :beee: *

*بس بجد فطست عليكي من الضحك*

*والمصيبة انك بتحكي عادي كدا :smil12: *

*كانها حاجة عادية اكيد في مقالب تانية يبقي*

*احكيهم يا ميرنا وانا ها اعمل موضوع مثبت ليهم :yahoo:*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا بقي ذكرياتي علي قدي*

*مرة ارمي طابشيرة علي المدرس او نقول ززززززززز وهو بيشرح*

*او في البيت اقعد جنب التلفزيون اختي تجيب القناة الاولي وانا اجيب التانية*

*وبابا يجري ورانا بالشبشب ههههههه*

*اتغاظ من اختي اخد اقلامها ارميها*

*او لما ماما تضربني بالشبشب ارميه من البلكونه*

*العب علي سور البلكونه وافكر انط ههههههههه*

*اتخانق مع الاولاد اللي ساكنين معانا في العمارة علي الجراج بتاع العمارة*

*وتيجي مامته تقول لماما *

*وماما تدور عليا وفي ايدها السلاح الشبشبي العتيق ومينا تحت السرير وفي الاخر تعثر عليه*

*وتطلعني بعصاية المقشة ههههههههههه*

*وفاصل اعلاني علشان الفضائح*

*شكرا يا ارووجة*


----------



## ميرنا (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*دانتا صيبه بتطلع عينهم وبتقول هادى*

*استر عليا يا كويتك *


----------



## ارووجة (14 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههه يالهوي انته مصيبة  ايه ده كله يااخي
وفاصل اعلاني  يعني في كمان؟!

مرسي  ليك على مشاركتك الجميلة دي


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*مقلب بحب اعمله*

فكرتينا بأيام حلوة 
من غير مذاكرة ولا شغل 
هى حكايه صغيرة 
لانى بطبعى 
هاااااااااادى جدااا
لابعد الحدود

وهى عن مقلب كنا بنعمله فى الناس واحنا صغيريين 
كنا بنقفل الباب الحديد بتاع البيت 
وكنا بنستخبى جوه البيت علشان محدش يشوفنا 
وكنت بقف ورا الباب انادى اى حد فى الشارع
اقوله يمسك الباب معايا علشان نفتحه 
واول ما يحط ايده على الباب 
تحصل المفاجأة
كل انواع الشباشب والعصيان 
على ايد المسكين اللى ماسك الباب 
نضربه 
وبعد كدة جرى على فوق 
وطبعا محدش هيفهم القصة دى 
فاصل ونواصل ​


----------



## mrmr120 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وايه يعني ما انتي مازلتي صغيرة *
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههههه*
*بس يابنى انت اية الى طلعك من العلبة *
*الذى مضى يعنى من 5 سنيتن *
*يعنى لما كان عندى 10*
*وقبل كدة *
*ههههههههههه*
*مش تصحصح الطاسة*​


----------



## ارووجة (15 نوفمبر 2006)

> فكرتينا بأيام حلوة
> من غير مذاكرة ولا شغل
> هى حكايه صغيرة
> لانى بطبعى
> ...


[/COLOR]

ههههههههههه جميل اوي
ناطرين الكمالة


مرسي على مشاركتك الجميلة دي


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا كنت وانا صغير غلبان اوي بس لما دخلت اعدادي وثانوي بس افتكر مرة موقف وانا صغير اوي كنت بحب احط الزلط على رجلي واحدفة بعيييييد*
*ومرة كان واحد ساكن قدامنا جاي من برة وجايب حتة عربية تحفة وانا روحت حادف الزلطة زي مابحب ولاقيتها نازلة فين على ازاز العربية قبل ماتنزل كنت انا فوق في بيتنا وبشوف حسرة الراجل على العربية :smil12: :smil12:* 

ولسة مواقف ثانوي واعدادي اللي هي الشيطنة الحقيقة بس مش هاحكيها دلوقتي لما اجي باليل بقة


----------



## mrmr120 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *انا كنت وانا صغير غلبان اوي بس لما دخلت اعدادي وثانوي بس افتكر مرة موقف وانا صغير اوي كنت بحب احط الزلط على رجلي واحدفة بعيييييد*
> *ومرة كان واحد ساكن قدامنا جاي من برة وجايب حتة عربية تحفة وانا روحت حادف الزلطة زي مابحب ولاقيتها نازلة فين على ازاز العربية قبل ماتنزل كنت انا فوق في بيتنا وبشوف حسرة الراجل على العربية :smil12: :smil12:*
> 
> ولسة مواقف ثانوي واعدادي اللي هي الشيطنة الحقيقة بس مش هاحكيها دلوقتي لما اجي باليل بقة



*ههههههههههه*
*قبل ما الزلطة تنزل على العربية *
*كنت انت فوق *
*ههههههههههه*
*قرد هههههههههه*
*مصيبة يارامى*​


----------



## malika (19 نوفمبر 2006)

هه هه هه هه  ذكريات حلوة 

أنا لما كنت صغنونة كنت هكسر تلفزة  كنت بحب فيلم كرتوني وأخدت مطرقة  في آتجاه شاشة التلفزة بس كنت محظوظة شفتني ماما ومنعتني  كان غرضي أدخل للفيلم
وأعيش مع الشخصيات 
وحاجة تانيه أنا كسرت كل فزات البيت .....

وأكيد أخدتها على دماغي   :t32:


----------



## ارووجة (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههه  مرسي اوي ليكم على مشاركتكم الشقية
 رامي وماليكة


----------



## Bino (28 نوفمبر 2006)

يااااااااااااااه كانت أيام
بجد أنا عشت أحلى طفوله ... مش عارف أقول ايه ولا ايه ؟ 
بس انا و انا صغير كنت هادى أوى و مبحبش أتشاقى خالص فى المدرسه و كنت أشطر واحد فى الفصل وعلى طول بطلع الأول و المدرسين كانوا بيحبونى جدا .....لحد سنه خامسه ابتدائى ابتديت أشاغب فى الفصل , اهزر مع المدرسين جامد يعنى مثلا : 
مره مدرسة العربى كان اسمها مروه كانت لابسه فستان شيك اوى ...اول ما دخلت الفصل روحت انا قلتلها : ميس . باباكى فاضى النهارده ؟ انا 11 سنه و معايا شهاده ابتائيه ترم أول , انفع ؟ طبعاً الفصل كله قعد يضحك و الميس بعد ماضحكت الاول , لقيت الفصل دوشه راحت زنبتنى طووووول الحصه...
أما بقى فى البيت كنت حمل وديع بس حمل وديع فعلاً مش زى  ناس . يعنى كنت طيب أوى و بسمع الكلام من دون مناقشه بس الحال ده مدمش...ديه كانت فتره مؤقته بس

بصراحه من حيث المشاغبه فأنا الفتره اللى عايشها دلوقتى أكتر وقت بشاغب فيه , اصلى بعيد عنكم فى ثانويه عامه و الهزار فى المدرسه ايييييييييييه مقولكوش , تقريبا مبنعملش حاجه غير اننا نهزر و أطرف موقف حصل معايا لحد دلوقتى فى المدرسه : 
كنت مره فى سنه أولى عايز أجرب أنط من على السور عشان أتدرب بس انا مليان شويه و لياقتى البدنيه مبتسمحليش انى أنط ...لكن المهم 4 من صحابى شالونى و طلعونى على السور !! كان يوم تحفه !! حتى المدرسين اللى كانوا فى الحوش و المفروض انهم يمسكونى كانوا واقفين يتفرجوا عليه هطلع ازاى ....بس أنا طلعت على السور أجدع من طرازان ....بس تانى يوم ادونى استدعاء ولى أمر......:smil13: ​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*عسل يا ابانوب *

*فكرتني با ايام الثانوية العامة *

*هما كل اللي في ثانوية عامة بينطوا السور ولا ايه يا جدعان *


----------



## Bino (28 نوفمبر 2006)

صدقنى يا كوبتك اللى منطش السور مدخلش الثانويه العامه
و أكتر عيال بطنط هم أكتر ناس بيجيبوا مجاميع
انا عشان منطتش كتييييير فى سنه تانيه جبت 94 % بس 
لكن صحابى جابوا أكتر !!!!


----------



## ارووجة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههه  ياشقي

مرسي اوي على مشاركتك الظريفة دي ^_^


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 نوفمبر 2006)

هاحكيلكم على موقف ايام ثانوي 
انا كنت مشاغب اوي بس شاطر وكان المدرسين يحبوني ويحبو يهزرو معايا
بس كان فية استاذ بتاع عربي كان حمار وانا كنت بحب اساله وازنقة 
وكان اول مايخش الفصل يروح جايب ورقة الغياب ويكتبني حضور ويوقولي خدها سلمها بنفسك وامضيها
وماشوفش وشك تاني في الحصة
واقضيها انا بقة في لعب الكورة مع اي حصة العاب :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## ارووجة (2 مارس 2007)

:t33:   هههههههههههه   حلوة


----------



## lovebjw (2 مارس 2007)

هههههههههه
موضوع سكر يا ارووجة 
انا زمان كنت شقى اوى 
لدرجة انى مرة نطت من البلكونة عندنا بجد 
معرفش ليه طقت فى دماغى انى انطق 
والست اللى تحت قعدت تصوت يا لهوى الحقو الواد بيقع 
وانا اللى كانت عايز انط اصلا
بس كانت تجربة حلوة 
ومرة تانى اتخنقت انا واخوى وابن خالتى مع عيال فى الشارع اكبر مننا 
ماسكنهم وحاطنهم فى شوال عشان يرحمو يمشو فى الشارع تانى 
بس دا ايام الطفولة البرئية يعنى
وهابقى اكملكو باقى مشاغباتى بعدين


----------



## ارووجة (3 مارس 2007)

*هههههههههه

حصل ايه معاك بعد نطتك من البلكونة*


----------



## lovebjw (3 مارس 2007)

صدقنى قمت نفضت هدومى وخلاص 
وكان مفيش حاجة حصلت 
لكن لو عملتها دلوقتى 
يمكن يطلق على اسم المرحوم 
بجد


----------



## Bero (4 مارس 2007)

موضوع لذيذ او يا ارووجة ربنا يباركك 
وبجد ياميرنا ان فطست على نفسى من كتر الضحك لما قريت ان اخواتك ضحكوا عليكى وشربوك الخل باين عليكى كنت خام خالص 
وانا هاكلمكم عن موقف عملته من حوالى 10 سنين كده  قدام بيت سيتى فى شجرة كبيرة فى الشارع  وسيتى ساكنة فى الدور الاول  روحنا جبنا سلك سنارة وحطينا فيه تعبان ابن خالى اقتله بجد مش بهزر  كان تعبان طوله حوالى متر  وبعدين حطيناه على الشجرة وربطنا بسلك السنارة  وكان كل حد يعدى فى الشارع باليل كنا بنزل عليه التعبان واول ما ينزل على وشه كنا بنرفعه تانى للشجرة لفوق  وكان كل واحد نزل عليه التعبان كان بيشتمنا ياقذر الشتائم وكانوا بيقولنا حرام عليكم احنا عندنا القلب والسكر هاتموتنا الله يخرب بيوتكم  وكان بيقعودوا يدعو علينا  وكان مرة فى بنتين ماشين من المرات روحنا نزلنا عليهم التعبان قعدوا يصروخوا بطريقة هستيرية من الخوف لغاية كان فى واحدة هتموت بس ربنا ستر معانا وماتتش 
والموقف التانى كنت انا وابن عمى طلعنا على سطح البيت واشتيرنا 10 بيضات  وكانت الناس الى حظها وحش اللى عدت فى الوقت كنا بنرمى عليهم البيض والناس تقعد تشتم ويقولوا انتم يابهايم حرام عليكم هدومنا اتوسخت هاروح الشغل ازاى بس هما مكانوش يعرفوا مين اللى بيرمى البيض عشان كنا بنستخبى بسرعة  بس انا دلوقتى الحمد لله ربنا هادانى وبطلت اعمل الحكايات القرعة دى وتبت والحمد لله 
اخوكم المتشرد فى صغره بيرو


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2007)

مواقفكوا حلوة ياشباب
انا كمان افتكر حاجه كده كنت بعملها غلاسه بس
كنت وانا نازله اشترى اى حاجه من تحت 
كنت برن جرس البا على واحده جيرانا وانزل
ووانا طالعه اعمل نفس الحركه
وذات يوم وقفتلى ورى بابا بيتها :smil13: 
وانا كالعادة رنيت وطالعه الشقه قفشتنى
وطلعت ورايا زعقتلى :a82: 
بس كفايه ده النهاردة :t33:


----------



## lovebjw (4 مارس 2007)

ههههههههه
انا لو من الست دى يا تويتى كنت خليتكى انتى الجرس هههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2007)

*شكرا :smil13: *
*بس كلامك غللللللللط*
*دى حبيبتى بامانه :beee: *


----------



## lovebjw (4 مارس 2007)

ياتويتى مانتى كل شوية توجعى دماغها 
انتى من يومكى كدة


----------



## ارووجة (5 مارس 2007)

*هههههههههههه بيرو  دنتا شقي اووووووي*


----------



## ارووجة (5 مارس 2007)

*ههههههههههههه عسولتي تويتي جميل اوي*


----------



## جاسى (5 مارس 2007)

اولا بجد موضوع تحفه 
وانتوااااااااااااااااا كلكم تحف
هاحكلكم بقى انا كنت بنوته مصيبه بلوه كده
مره كنا عند عمى وهو لوحد فى البيت فبيقفلوا البيت من تحت وبيسيبوا باب الشقه فانا غفلتهم وطلعت على السطح والسطح ملهوش سور وبعدين ماما اكتشفت فطلعت بسرعه واعدت تندهلى وانا طبعا مكبره ليها وكل ما تقرب منى انا ابعد فهى خايفه تقربلى  وبعدين جه اخويا اعدت يلهينى ويلعب معايا من بعيد واعد يقرب يقرب لحد ما مسكنى راحت ماما جايالى ومسكتنى واديتنى حته دين الم ههههههههههههه
وكنت بتفق انا واخويا على تيته وجدو هو يسلطنى اعض تيته وهو مره دخل جدو فى البلكونه علشان قاللوا هايوريله حاجه وراح جرى وقفل البلكونه عليه وسابه ومشى وطلع عندنا علشان هما ساكنين تحتينا
بس معلش طولت عليكوا اصلى سرحت فى ايام زمان  وانا كان ليا مواضيع كتييييييييييير


----------



## lovebjw (5 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ارووجة بجد شكر على الموضوع السكر دا اللى بيخلى الناس تنبسط بجد


----------



## ارووجة (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



جاسى قال:


> اولا بجد موضوع تحفه
> وانتوااااااااااااااااا كلكم تحف
> هاحكلكم بقى انا كنت بنوته مصيبه بلوه كده
> مره كنا عند عمى وهو لوحد فى البيت فبيقفلوا البيت من تحت وبيسيبوا باب الشقه فانا غفلتهم وطلعت على السطح والسطح ملهوش سور وبعدين ماما اكتشفت فطلعت بسرعه واعدت تندهلى وانا طبعا مكبره ليها وكل ما تقرب منى انا ابعد فهى خايفه تقربلى  وبعدين جه اخويا اعدت يلهينى ويلعب معايا من بعيد واعد يقرب يقرب لحد ما مسكنى راحت ماما جايالى ومسكتنى واديتنى حته دين الم ههههههههههههه
> ...





الحمد لله القصة انتهت على خير 
ههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي ياجميل  عالمشاركة الظريفة دي


----------



## ارووجة (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ارووجة بجد شكر على الموضوع السكر دا اللى بيخلى الناس تنبسط بجد



لولا مشاركاتكم ماكان الموضوع سكرةة  ^_^


----------



## هاني ريعو (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*عمتا يا جماعه اسمحولي اشارك معاكم في الموضوع اللذيذ ده​مرة وانا في ثانوي كنتت قاعد في فصلي وكانت حصه العربي...
دخل استاذ محمود اللي انا كنت بقولله يا استاذ حوده من كتر الهزار بيني وبينه
وكان الكلام ده في اخر السنه 
فكان معظم الطلبه اللي في فصلنا غايبين.........
وكان اللي موجودين في الفصل كلهم من الشله بتاعتنا ماعدا4
المهم كنا قاعدين مخنوقين ومش عارفين نعمل ايه
فقولت لاستاذ حوده يالا بينا نلعب كوره تحت قاللي ماشي....ونزلنا نلعب
وإحنا في الحوش كنا عمالين نزعق(إلعب- باظي-شوط:yahoo:-ارفع يا اناني-شوط يا أعمي:a82
المهم واحد من الشله اسمه مينا دخل جون واستاذ حوده قعد يحضن في العيال بتوع فرقتنا وجه الناظر والمديرة مع بعض
اخوكوا هاني طبعا مايبيعش حد ابدا :smil12:
روحت قايله ايه بقي؟
(بالزمه مش عيب عليك؟____هو انت صغير علي الكلام ده؟ ــــــــ يا أخي عيب عليك ـــــــ إكبروا بقي علي اللي انتوا فيه ده ــــــــ مدرسين أخر زمـــــــــــــــــــن)
وأخدت بعضي وطلعت علي الفصل من سكات والله اعلم باللي حصل معاه بقي​*


----------



## ارووجة (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههه ايوة باين مابتبعش حد ابدا
مسكين الاستاذ
ميرسي ليك اخي على مشاركتك الجميلة دي


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اولا احب اعرفكوا انى لسه مبطلتش جنون وهبل على عبط :ura1:
بجد انا لسه مبطلتش ولو حكيت عن مواقفى مش هاخلص
هاخد المنتدى على حسابي
فبلاش
احسن
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هتتعقدوا منى*


----------



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

اي عحسابك 
خدي راحتك
المهم تضحكينا ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ايو عحسابك
خدي راحتك
المهم تضحكينا ^_^


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*انا شقية مووووت فى كل حته
حتى فى المدرسة بس بتشاقى بذوق هههههههههههههه
ولما حد يكلمنى اعمل فيها البنت اللى صوتها مش بيطلع هههههههاو
اولا احب احكى عن البيت
اولا كان فى مشكلة مش قادرة انساها لحد دلوقتى
بدات من 3 ابتدائي
كنت واخدة نمر اصحابي فى المدرسة
ولما جيت اتصل بيهم وحد يرد عليا غير صاحبتى كنت بقفل السماعة من غير ماتكلم
واعمل الحركة دى كذا مرة وانا مش فااهمة
لحد ما الست دى زهقت منى وراحت متصلة بنمرتنا
ولما اتصلت بابا كان فى الشغل ورد عليها من اللاسلكى
ههههههههههههههههههههه وحدث ماحدث
فلما كلمته قالتله مين معايا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بابا قالها مين حضرتك انتى الطالبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المهم مرضيتش تقول
راح بابا قالها معاكى الدكتور فلان مين انتى؟؟؟؟؟؟
راحت قالته دكتور مين يابن كذا وكذا ..................
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا السبب*


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*استنونى فى الجديد لحسن دا مليان مصايب
ولسه 
لما ارتبهم*


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*مرة كنت راجعة من درس وانا معدية فى الشارع مخدتش بالى
ودوست على ديل كلب صغير
طلع يجرى ورايا وانا اجرى
هو يجرى وانا اجرى
لحد ماوصلت البيت  والباب اللى على الشارع كان مقفول فضلت الف حوالين الميدان اللى قدام البيت
اضطريت ازعق
راح عمو فتح الباب اول ماشفته جريت عليه 
وزقيته بره الباب
ودخلت وقفلت ورايا
والكلب  مسك فيه هو 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
مظلومة صدقونى*


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*وانا صغنتته بقي 
يعنى كنت حوالى 6 سنين
جالنا ضيف وكان فى وشه حسنه كبيرة اوى
وبابى قالى ادخل اسلم عليه
رحت دخلت وبصيتله ووشي اتقلب
ووقفت عند الباب وحطيت ايدي فى وسطي ومرضيتش اسلم
بابا قالى ادخلى يامرمر سلمى عليه دا فلان
روحت انا بقي
طلعت فيها
وقولتله فلان مين؟؟؟؟؟ ده معفن....... فى حد يحط فى وشه شيكولاته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:08:*


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*مرة رحت عند دكتور السنان علشان ضرسي كان هيموتنى من الالم
واول ماروحت هناك
هو اساسا كان شكله مريب ومش عاجبنى
ماعلينا
راح مطلع حقنة كبيرة اوى شكلها يخض
وقولتله براحة قبل مايديهانى
مفيش فايدة ايده كانت مرزبة
اول مادخل الحقنة كدة
فوجئت برجلى والشلوت واكل وشه:ranting:
كان فعلا موقف صعب اوووووووووووووووووى
بس هو السبب
لو كان خفف ايده شوية مكنش حصل اللى حصل
ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## جاسى (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*هههههههههههههههه
دانتى بجد بلواااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ومصيبه
ياخربيت فقرك
بجد ضحكتينى​*


----------



## جاسى (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*هههههههههههههههه
دانتى بجد بلواااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ومصيبه
ياخربيت فقرك
بجد ضحكتينى​*


----------



## ارووجة (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



crazy_girl قال:


> *وانا صغنتته بقي
> يعنى كنت حوالى 6 سنين
> جالنا ضيف وكان فى وشه حسنه كبيرة اوى
> وبابى قالى ادخل اسلم عليه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دي تحفة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

كلهم يجننوو
دنتي شقية اوووووي
ميرسي لمشاركاتك الجميلة
وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



جاسى قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> دانتى بجد بلواااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ومصيبه
> ياخربيت فقرك
> بجد ضحكتينى​*



*هههههههههههههه 
اى خدعة ياباشا انتى تؤمرى
بس انا كدة ضحكتك وفضحت نفسي
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



ارووجة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دي تحفة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كلهم يجننوو
> ...



*ميرسي
ولسه التقيل كله جاى*


----------



## crazy_girl (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*واحنا فى المصيف بنروح بعربيتنا البحر
ومكنتش بطلع من الميه غير واحنا مروحين
بس
فكنت بصمم انى اقعد على شنطة العربية 
واتلكك لبابا ان العربية هاتتوسخ لو دخلت جوه
المهم فى فيوم كنت على شنطة العربية وبابا كان ماشي بطئ علشانى
وقعدت اقوله سرع سرع يابابا سرع
المهم بابا معرفش يسرع غير لما جينا عند مطب جامد وراح بابا كله
هههههههههههههههههههههه
رحت انا نطيت مع لعربية لفوق والعربية مشيت وانا الحمد لله فى الارض
وقعدت اعيط جامد
راح بابا قالى ايه؟؟؟ انتى اتعورتى جامد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قولتله لا انا بعيط علشان كيس الترمس وقع منى واتوسخ
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الترمس يا طفسة 
ههههههههههههههههه
وانا كمان حصلى كدة بس ساعتها كنت مع خطيبتى سابقا وطلعت تجرى على وخافت على وانا كل اللى عملته اقعدت اضحك على هبلى بس 


بس انتى طلعتى اسم على مسمى صحيح 
انا برضو كان فى ميس شغالة مع ماما فى المدرسة بما ان ماما المديرة فكانت كل الميسات بتحب تيجى تبوسنى 
وكان اى واحدة تيجى تبوصينى كان لازم امسح وشى علطول عشان كنت بقرف منهم اوى 
عالم غريبة صحيح


----------



## جاسى (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*بصره يا باسم انا كمان كانوا بيجوا يبسوسونى وامسح انا كمان
ههههههههههههههه
انتى بلوا يا مرموا
مصيبه  كده​*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الترمس يا طفسة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يابنى انت عبيط ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت مش عارف ان البوس غلى دلوقت
ومحدش بيبوس حد :t33: :t33: :t33:
انا كنت انصح منك كنت اخد البوس كله واحوشه لحد ماروح (علشان يبقي معايا حصيلة) واول مااروح اغسل وشي بميه نار
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه سكر يابسومة*


----------



## Nemoo (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*انا تقريبا كل حياتى شقاوه ومقالب بس الموقف الى لايمكن اناساه*

*يوم عيد ميلادى 6 سنين كنت لسه قرد صغير كده وبما ان ماما استاذ ورئيس قسم فى عمل التورتات والزواء وعن جداره وتحدى لاى محل حلوانى فا هى الى عملت التورته خلصت الكيكتين وحطط الكريم عليه زى فرش للزواء وراحت تكلم تليفون مسكت انا الكيك وعليه الكريم وقعد ارقص بيه فى المطبخ وسيرك بقى اتقلب فى المطبخ وفجائه احس ان فى حاجه ماشيه على رجلى بكل بساطه الاقى صرصار ومحدش يسالنى الصراصار ده جه منين لانى من يوميها مشوفتش صراصير فى البيت عندنا فا ابص الاقى صرصار على رجلى رميت عليه اول كيكه فى ايدى مجتش فيه رميت عليها التانيه وكان هو على الحيطه بس ما شاء الله اتفعص فعصه سوده  وفى دخله ماما تلاقى المنظر ده وكان فاضبل ساعتين على معاد العيد ميلاد والناس جايين ومفيش تورته وخدت يوميها علقه توماااااااااااااااااااام جدا* 

*فاصل ونواصل*​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

:new6::new6::new6:

مرمر انتي مصيبة فعلا يا بنتي

انا مكنتش متصور اننا هااضحك كدا

حقيقي اسم علي مسمي :t30:​


----------



## crazy_girl (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



Coptic Man قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> مرمر انتي مصيبة فعلا يا بنتي
> 
> ...



انت كمان بتقولى اسم على مسمي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وااااااااااااااء واااااااااااااااااااااء وااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## BITAR (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



crazy_girl قال:


> *واحنا فى المصيف بنروح بعربيتنا البحر*
> *ومكنتش بطلع من الميه غير واحنا مروحين*
> *بس*
> *فكنت بصمم انى اقعد على شنطة العربية *
> ...


*الترمس هو الى اتوسخ*
*فكرتينى *
*بواحد عسكرى*
*ماشى فى جنازه ابوه وعمال يعيط والناس تهدى فيه *
*كلنا لها وقدر ومكتوب*
*قال لهم*
*انا مش بعيط على ابويا *
*انا بعيط علشان مش ماشيين خطوه معتاده*​*          ( خطوه السير بالجيش ) *
*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



BITAR قال:


> *الترمس هو الى اتوسخ*
> *فكرتينى *
> *بواحد عسكرى*
> * ماشى فى جنازه ابوه وعمال يعيط والناس تهدى فيه *
> ...



*هههههههه
بس فعلا ده اللى حصل
اصل مكانش موقف غريب يعنى انا وانا صغنتوتة شوية كنت مشوهه هههههههههههه
كنت مصيبة بجد
بس الحمد لله دلوقتى هديت شوية نوعا ما عن الاول
لكن الترمس والفشار والمصاصات والبلالين و ................... حاجات كتير لحد دلوقت نقاط ضعفى وممكن اعيط عليهم
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بلاش تريقة ماشي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لحسن انت حر:spor22::t32:*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الموضوع ده جااااااامدددددددددددد*


----------



## استير (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

موضوع رائع بجد يا اروجة 
و انتى يا بنت يا مرمر اية دا كلو دا انتى طلعتى تحفة بجد 
مشى قولتلك اللاسم الى سميتهولك كان اسم على مسما 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اة يا تحفة 
انا بقا مشى هشاركو بطفولتى لن طفولتى كانت كائبة و تعاسة 
مكنشى فيها يوم حلو ابدا كنت مقضيها مستشفيات و حوادث 
يعنى مكنتشى طفولة سعيدة 
بسى تسلم ايديك يا اروجة بتورينا الفضايح دايما 
شكرا يا قمرة على الموضوع التحفة دا ​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



crazy_girl قال:


> *مرة كنت راجعة من درس وانا معدية فى الشارع مخدتش بالى*
> *ودوست على ديل كلب صغير*
> *طلع يجرى ورايا وانا اجرى*
> *هو يجرى وانا اجرى*
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فقر​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



crazy_girl قال:


> *انا شقية مووووت فى كل حته*
> *حتى فى المدرسة بس بتشاقى بذوق هههههههههههههه*
> *ولما حد يكلمنى اعمل فيها البنت اللى صوتها مش بيطلع هههههههاو*
> *اولا احب احكى عن البيت*
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقول فقر​


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



crazy_girl قال:


> *وانا صغنتته بقي *
> *يعنى كنت حوالى 6 سنين*
> *جالنا ضيف وكان فى وشه حسنه كبيرة اوى*
> *وبابى قالى ادخل اسلم عليه*
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بقول انت فقر​


----------



## جاسى (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*وانا بقول
معاك حق
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



crazy_girl قال:


> *مرة رحت عند دكتور السنان علشان ضرسي كان هيموتنى من الالم*
> *واول ماروحت هناك*
> *هو اساسا كان شكله مريب ومش عاجبنى*
> *ماعلينا*
> ...


*حرام عيلكى*
* انا عمال اضحك *
*والمدام قاعده جنبى*
* ومش عارف اقول لها ايه *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Nemoo (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ايه ياعم بيتر انت مستقصد البت ولا ايه 


حرام عليك 

اسكت بدل ما اتكلم عليك 

بقى انا مش بعرف اكتب  ماااااااااااااشى


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



جاسى قال:


> *وانا بقول​*
> *معاك حق*
> 
> *ههههههههههههه*​


*بجد يا جاسى هى مواقفها كلها *
*شقاوة*
*شقاوة *
​


----------



## crazy_girl (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



BITAR قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا بقول انت فقر​



ميرسي اوى يابيتر
انا فقر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



crazy_girl قال:


> ميرسي اوى يابيتر
> انا فقر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شكرا


*افهمينى صح*
* فقر*
* فى*
* مقالبك:act19:*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

اه 
اول مرة اعرف ان فى حاجة اسمها فقر فى مقالبك
جديدة عليا
ياريت تبعتلى الكتالوج بتاعها


----------



## BITAR (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



crazy_girl قال:


> اه
> اول مرة اعرف ان فى حاجة اسمها فقر فى مقالبك
> جديدة عليا
> ياريت تبعتلى الكتالوج بتاعها


*حلوه وملعوبه *
*فقر *
*جايه من فقريه *
*وليس*
* من*
* فقيرة*
* ( غلبانه يعنى )*
*احنا فى سلو مجتمعنا *
*الى يعمل حاجه*
* شقيه *
*وجريئه*
* نقول *
*عليه*
* فقر*
*ااقول كمان *​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



BITAR قال:


> *حلوه وملعوبه *
> *فقر *
> *جايه من فقريه *
> *وليس*
> ...



*شكرا يابيتر
انا عافة انك مكنتش تقصد فقيرة
بس اول مرة اعرف معناها اللى هو لما حد بيعمل حاجة شقية وجريئة يبيقي اسمها فقر
على العموم انا اسفة
تحياتى*


----------



## lovebjw (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

فقر فقر يعنى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## crazy_girl (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



lovebjw قال:


> فقر فقر يعنى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:



*كدة هههههههههههههههههههههه بتتريق عليا
يافقر انت 
مش كفاية القاب 
انا نسيتهم
ارحمونى شوية
والا ساشعل الحرب وهتكزن جماعية مش 2 وبس
ها*


----------



## Nemoo (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

خلاص بطلوا خناقه بقى انتو فقر صحيح

انا بقى هحكيلكو على موقف تحفه

بس مش فاكرو دوقتى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لما افتكرو هبقو اقلكم عليه


----------



## lovebjw (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ايه يا عم نظام التثبيت دا يلا قوله بدل ما نقوم قومة واحدة كدة وننزل فيك ضرب ويبقى هو الموقف اللى هيتكتب يلا قول


----------



## Nemoo (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

لا لا لا انا مبجيش بالضرب على فكره

وانا اهه هقول الموقف بس مش خوف لا عاشان انا عايز اقوله 

وتبدا القصه يوم ما كنا فى اسكندريه ولسه شايفين فى برنامج اسهر معانا الى كان بيتعرض بالليل ده ناس حبو  يغتصو نزلو بحيره و دخلو نفق فيها ومخدوش بالهم ان النفق طوييييل واتزنقو وجوا معرفوش يخرجوا و الانابيب تخلص  فا كنا لسه حاجه كده 8 او 9 سنين كنت انا وابن خالى وبنت خالتى البكر فى العيله كلها التلاته البكر وبنحكى الموقف ده اذا ونلاقى نفسنا وسط الناس فى البحر لكن مفيش تحتينا ارض والناس كلها واقفه عاااااااادى اتارى تحتيينا حفره كبيييره الناس عارفه انها مفيش ارض لكن اعدنا نصوت محدش رد علينا يا دوب قلنا يابابا كيرلس لقينا واحد جاى علينا جرى شدنا احنا التلاته من ادينا ورمانا على الشط محسناش بنفسنا بعدها 

واعتقد هو ده الى خلانى دلوقتى مدرب سباحه


----------



## BITAR (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



Nemoo قال:


> لا لا لا انا مبجيش بالضرب على فكره
> 
> وانا اهه هقول الموقف بس مش خوف لا عاشان انا عايز اقوله
> 
> ...


*موقف فقر*
*والحمدلله ان طلبتم البابا كيرلس*
*ممكن تكبر خطك **شويه *
*يا *​ 

















































































*فقر*​


----------



## Nemoo (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

بقى انا فقر يا استاااااااااذ بيتر مااااااااااااااااااااااااشى حاضر حزارى اشوفك فى ارض المعركه و قد ازعر من انزر


----------



## BITAR (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



Nemoo قال:


> بقى انا فقر يا استاااااااااذ بيتر مااااااااااااااااااااااااشى حاضر حزارى اشوفك فى ارض المعركه و قد ازعر من انزر


*ازعر:nunu0000:*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


* انت بتضحكى على الريحه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

لا بضحك وخلاص
اصلي مش لاقيه حاجة اضحك عليها
قلت اضحك على الفقر
هه ولا اقلك ماليش نفس للضحك دلوقت
استنى كدة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*انت مش لسه مسلكه نفسك لحقه اتسدت*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
اه مانت حاجات تقيلة مووووووووووووووووت
ههأأو


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*موت موت يعنى *
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

اومال هزار ايوة مو موت وادبحلك جوز الحوت


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*هو الحوت اتجوز*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

اه انت معرفتش 
يااااااااااااااااه دانت فرعون ياخى
قديم اوى


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*انا من ساعت ما شفت الراجل*
* الى طلع هرم خفرع *
*ونزل من خوفو*
* وانا بخاف من الفراعنه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
قديمة برضه عارفاها انا بتهيالى اللى عمل العملة المهببة دى هو




















امممممممممممممممممممممممممممم














واحد من الفراعنة
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*لا ده واحد كانت مراته منكده عليه*
*وكان رايح يجيب ليها*
* حاجه من ريحه*
* لعنه الفراعنه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Nemoo (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ايه يا استاذ بيتر الخفه دى 

ايه الحلاوه دى 

حلاوتك دى ولا حلاوة المولد   

لا دمك خفيف جدا جدا يعنى

بتفكرنى با اتنين مساطيل  قاعدين قدام الاهرامات واحد قال للتانى شاف الهرم الكبير ده جدى هو الى بناه رد عليه التانى قاله عارف البحر الميت  اخواتى هما الى قتلوه

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*قديمه هوا انت علشان مدرب سباحه*
* يبقى كل نكتك *
*عن *
*البحر*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ههههههههههههه
احسن اللى جراله علشان اللى يجي على الولاياه ميكسبش ابدا ابدا


----------



## Nemoo (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

كركركركركركركركركركركركر 


ضحكتنى موووووووووووووت مووووووت 

ماشى ياعم بيييييييييييييييييييييييييتر​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*اول مره اشوف واحد يكركر وهو بيضحك*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كركركركركركركر


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ممكن لو سمحتوا محدش يجيب سيرة البحر خالص مالص بالص​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ليه يابت دانا بموت وبعشق حاجة اسمها بحر وبسين


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

البحر ده حياتى وعشقى الاول والاخير​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

لا ياخطافة البحار انا عروسة البحر
واء واء اديهولى
بسرعة
لحسن انزلك من وظيفة دراعي اليمين واوديكي رجلي الشمال


----------



## nana25 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

انت عروسة البحر وانا عروسة الشاطئ ايه رائيك كده اظن مفيش اختلاف ما بينا صح الكلام​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ايوة كدة اوكى
كدة انا احبك يلا خليكي على الشاطئ لحسن تغرقى جوه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemoo (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

محدش يجيب سيره البحر ولا البسين لا عروسه بحر ولا بتاع ولا حتى شاطئ انتو اخركو تقعدو على الشط وتلعبو فى الرمله

اذا زكرت السباحه ذكر نيمو يعنى انا  مدرب سباحه  فاهمين ولا لا 

لو حد عايز يدرب هعلمه 4 عومات ب 60   حد قال انا 

المراسله ص ب  بانيو حمام سباحه التربيه والتعليم بالجزيره ميدان الاوبرا


----------



## crazy_girl (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق ضحكتنى ومكنش ليا نفس
ال مدرب ال
يابنى انا ممكن انا وهناء ندرب 2000 واحد فى ساعة


----------



## Nemoo (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههه دنتى الى ضحكتينى وانا مش ليا نفس 


هى بالكتره ولا بتاع 

يا خساره تربيه رياضيه صارت مهنه من لامهنه له

عذرا سيدتى


----------



## nana25 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

تدرب مين يا نيمو بس ده انا وشرين كريزى نغرقك فى البحر

واذا كنت انت مدرب انا عايشة فى البحر من زمان قوى شوف بقى المدرب وله اللى عايش فى البحر ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Nemoo (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

كركركركركركركركركركركر 

ضحكتينى مووووت مش قادر خلاص هفطس من الضحك ااااه ههههههههههههههههههه


يابنتى انا معايا 2 ستار يعنى غواص  وكمان  فرى دايفنج  ياريت تكونى فاهمه يعنى ايه 



بس برضو انا اقر مش هكون احسن من الى عايشين فى البحر


----------



## nana25 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هتفطس  من كتر العطس ... هتسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى ... قصدى الغطس

انت معاك  2 ستار يعنى غواص وكمان فرى دايفنج ............... ايه ده كله ايه ده كله

انا معايا واحد قرش و2 حوت و 7 سمكات هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Nemoo (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ماشى اتريقى اتريقى


كركركركركركر


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

أرووووووووووووووجه سيبك من العالم دى وتعالى احكيلك على حكايه تحفه ...........كنت انا واخواتى من هواة تربية الكلاب وكان عندنا اتنين زى السكر لاكى ولاسى .........وبعدين فى يوم اتحايلنا على ماما تجيبلنا كتاكيت نلعب بيهم وهى قالت لا يعنى لا .............ولكن خالى لما عرف قام جابلنا 40 كتكوت ( يا عينى ماما كان هيغمن عليها ) المهم حطناهم فى المطبخ وعملنلهم حاجز علشان الكلاب متوصلهمش ..........وفى يوم الشمس نسيت تطلع فيه جالنا خالى التانى ومعاه الكلب بتاعه وتشاء الاقدار يطلع ابن الجيران ومعاه كلبه(تتتتاهههههههه ) والكلاب كلها كانت ساكته ومكتفيه بالنظرات وفجأه دخل كلب منهم للمطبخ ومش عارفه ازاى قدر يهدم الحاجز و اذ بالاربعين كتكوت عملوا انتشار وبدأت المعركه الاربع كلاب قعدوا يلفوا ورا بعض والاربعين كتكوت فى وسطيهم واحنا كنا 7 أفراد طبعا" بنلف وراهم قصدى تحتيهم وهسيبلكم المشهد تتخيلوه لوحديكم ههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

جميلة يا دونا بجد موقف حكايه​


----------



## ارووجة (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دوناا
حراام الكتاكيت شو صار فيهم


----------



## BITAR (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أرووووووووووووووجه سيبك من العالم دى وتعالى احكيلك على حكايه تحفه ...........كنت انا واخواتى من هواة تربية الكلاب وكان عندنا اتنين زى السكر لاكى ولاسى .........وبعدين فى يوم اتحايلنا على ماما تجيبلنا كتاكيت نلعب بيهم وهى قالت لا يعنى لا .............ولكن خالى لما عرف قام جابلنا 40 كتكوت ( يا عينى ماما كان هيغمن عليها ) المهم حطناهم فى المطبخ وعملنلهم حاجز علشان الكلاب متوصلهمش ..........وفى يوم الشمس نسيت تطلع فيه جالنا خالى التانى ومعاه الكلب بتاعه وتشاء الاقدار يطلع ابن الجيران ومعاه كلبه(تتتتاهههههههه ) والكلاب كلها كانت ساكته ومكتفيه بالنظرات وفجأه دخل كلب منهم للمطبخ ومش عارفه ازاى قدر يهدم الحاجز و اذ بالاربعين كتكوت عملوا انتشار وبدأت المعركه الاربع كلاب قعدوا يلفوا ورا بعض والاربعين كتكوت فى وسطيهم واحنا كنا 7 أفراد طبعا" بنلف وراهم قصدى تحتيهم وهسيبلكم المشهد تتخيلوه لوحديكم ههههههههههههه


*نسيتى تقولى مين الى كان متحدث رسمى للمعركه *
*الحمدلله انه*
*مش*
*الصحاف بتاع العراق*
*كان قال *
*وانتهت المعركه بسلام*
*ومن هذا اليوم الكلاب عماليين *
*ينونواا *
*لهزيمتهم من الكتاكيت*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ميرسى يا نانا وميرسى يا أرووجه وميرسى يا بيتر والحقيقه كل اللى انا فاكراه عن الكتاكيت ان مره حبسناهم فى البلكونه ولقينا بعضهم على حبال الغسيل وبيقلدوا العصافير وبيطيروا والباقى تم عمل تصفيه جسديه ليهم من قبل الكلاب كانوا يقفوا على الكرسى وأول ما يعدى من تحتهم كتكوت ينطوا عليه لغاية ما خلصوا  وبعدين ماما أعلنت الحرب ومشت كلب منهم  و بعدين الكلب التانى مسكين مات ودفن فى جنازه  حاره ( ما هو الميت كلب) ههههههههه ومش بس كده جوزتنى انا واختى واخويا فى الطريق يعنى ماما قامت بثورة تطهير كامله وشامله ههههههههههه .شكرا"  لتعليقاتكم وربنا معاكم .


----------



## lovebjw (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ههههههههههههههه
الكتاكيت يعنى نسيت هى كتاكيت ولا عصافير


----------



## sako8890 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

كل حاجه بلموضوع ده تفكرني بحوادث كنت انا وبنت عمي واخويه بعمتي كنا بنستخبه ونندهلهه ياعمتي تعالي شوفي اللي حصل تعالي وهي تجي جري زي الطلئه وتندهلنا انتو فين انتو فين فاحنه نئوم نخضهه وهي تسرخ وتعيط وتئول ياملاعين امشو اطلعو بره يلا بس ايام تجنن تفكرني بجدتي الله يرحمهه كانت ديما توئف معانه والله زمااااااان ..........تحياتي

عراقــــــــــــــــيه وسأظل عراقـــــــــــــــيه:t33:


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*انا وانا صغير كنت طيب جدا جدا لدرجه السذاجه ولدرجه ان اي حاجه غلط يعملها ابن عمي غلط كنت بقول ان انا اللي عملتها وكنت فاكرها شطاره وذلك لاني كنت مرفه في ليبيا وجيبت مدرسه خاصه هنا مسيحيه ولكن لما دخلت مدرسه حكوميه فهمت الدنيا ماشيه ازاي ودوست علي كل اللي داس عليا زمان واكن وقت الانتقام جيه والحكايه دي اثرت فييا جامد دلوقتي لاني بقيت دلوقتي شرس و عصبي*


----------



## نانسى سمير (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

يا جماعه انا واخواتى مكناش اطفال
كنا نستنى بابا وماما يمشوا من هنا والشقة تبقى عبارة عن عشش ومغارات ميبقاش فيها حتو متوضبة
ولازم طبعا يبقى فى عين مرقبة كانو بيستغلونى ويخلونى انا عين مرقبة
منساش يوم كنت حعانه فيه اوى اوى ونا لما بجوع معرفش حد سيبتهم وسبت الرقابة ودخلت عشان اكل ومن حظهم ماما جت:nunu0000: جيت من المطبخ لقيت العشش مهدوده على دمغهم :act23:وكلههههههههههم بعيطوا:vava:

 وانا كنت مسكة السندوتش وعمالة اضحك على مناظرهم :361nl::8_5_17:


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تصدقي بضحك بجد
حلو قوي يانانسي
اصل انا كنت بعمل كدا
بردددددددددددددددده

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*فين المواقف *​


----------



## نانسى سمير (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

طيب ماتحكى انت يا بيتر


----------



## BITAR (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*



نانسى سمير قال:


> طيب ماتحكى انت يا بيتر


*انا اتولدت كبير*
* زى*
* الفنان*
* عبدالوارث عسر*​


----------



## gift (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

يا جماعة ما فيش احلى من لحظات الطفولة 
اتمنى اني ارجع طفلة عشان انا ما عشتش ايام الطفولة كنت دايما الكبيرة


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*فكرتينا بالأيام الحلوه وراحه البال والدلع 
انا بقى كنت شقيه جداً مره كنت راكبه العجله باللعب فى العماره فى الدور الرابع واختها كرررررررر للدور الثانى علشان ماما جت وقفتنى لو كانت **مجتش كنت هكمل لأرضى* [/B]:a82:
*سلام ونعمه*


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يالا بالشفا ياسوسنا

انا بقي كانت مشكله وكنت هموت بجد
وانا في 3 ابتدائي قعدت 4 ايام مكولش لاننا كنا في ايام سفر
وانا من وانا صغير مش بحب اكل كتير
ولما رجعت العماره بتاعتنا
وانا علي السلم

*اغم عليا​*وكرررررررررريت السلالم من الدور العاشر الي الدور الخامس

لدرجه انهم قالوا اني مت لا محاله
*ليه ياجماعه كل طفولتنا وحشه كدا 
عايزين مواقف طفوليه تضحك​*


----------



## fullaty (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

فعلا يا منشستر كلنا كنا مصايب واحنا صغيرين 

انا من المواقف اللى فكراها كويس ان مرة ماما كانت فى الشغل وانا واخواتى صحينا بدرى وقومنا كبينا شوال الارز الجديد فى الارض وعملناه بحر ونلعب ونغرف منه وشويه نعمله رمل هههههههههه
ماما رجعت من الشغل اتصدمت طبعا اضربنا يوميها لما اتهارينا 

ودايما كنا قلبين اوضتنا وعاملينها معسكرات ونام تحت السراير ونعمل اننا ارانب وندخل الجحر بتاعنا وناكل حزر ههههههه


----------



## املا (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

مره و انا صغير كان في فرد ميه و طبعا  ان مبسوط عليه و كننا ساكنين في الطابق الثالث و تحت في محل صالون للسيدات و كل ما تطلع بنت مسشوره شعرها كنت ارش ميه بالفرد عليها و هي بتبص لفوق و انا اتخبى و مره وحده شافتني و قالت لابوي و يوميتها بهدلني بس ما زقت على دمي


----------



## sako8890 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هاي ياجماعه سوري عل غيبه الطويله اللي غبتهه الايام الاخيره اللي فاتو مشتاااااااااااااااااااااااقه


----------



## + john + (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة         ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
بصراحة طفولتى كانت كلها حوادث ومحدش يفكرنى سلام بقى علشان 
رايح للدكتور


----------



## mero_engel (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*مرمر انتي وبيتر تحف بجد*
*وفقر علي راي الاخ بيتر*
*انا بقي كنت طيبه قويوفي نفس الوقت شقيه وانا صغيره*
*مره وانا في  ابتدائي كنت باخد درس خصوصي وكنت بحب المدرس بتاعي*
*المهم بابا وماما وادوني جنينه الحيوانات ولقيت فيها قرد اسمه علي اسم الاستاذ*
*رحت قلت للاستاذ وانا في قمه سعادتي انت اسمك علي اسم القرد اللي في جنينه*
*ومش قادره احكيلكم كان مبسوط مني ازاي*

*والبقيه تاتي*
*ميرسي يا اورجه علي موضوعك الجميل اللي فكرنا بايام زمان*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

يااااااااليت الطفولة تعود يوما

فكرتونى بالذكريات 

دنياااااااااااااااااااا

ولا دايم غير وجه الله

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

فكرتونى باياام طفولتى كان بابا اول اما يجى من الشغل بفرد ظهرة على الكنبة شوية لح مالاكل يخلص منتش اسيبة يرتاح كنت انط علية واعد ازهقة لحد مايزهق هو منى 
وماما كانت تطلب منى طلبات كنت اسبها واقعد امام التليفزيون وتعد تنادى عليا وانا متنشة لحد ماتجبنى بالضرب وتقفل الاوضة الافيها التليفزيون بالمفتاح لكن على مين فى ثوانى كنت بدور على المفتاح وبشويش افتح ولم تطلب منى حاجة انفزها بسرعة علشان متعرفش انى لقيت المفتاح


----------



## Boxaya (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*


                 الله انا كمان عيزه احكى انا صحبتكم الجديده بوكسايه




            بوصوا بقى انا عندى اخ توئم اه بجد توئم وكنا بنعمل مصايب سوا





          :new8: مره اخويا ضربنى بالبوكس فى خدى ورمهولى قلتله هقول لبابا جرى ورايا 

         عشان يصلحنى ومقلش لبابا دخلت اوضتى ورزعت الباب ورايا ام جه فى 

           مرخيره ورمت هيا كمان وبقينا احنا الاتنين ورمين وجه بابا ومعاه ابونا يعملنا 

           انديل وكان شكلنا وحش اوى كنا كبار فى تلته اعدادى عيال تكسف :10_9_209[1]:




       :new8: انا قلتلكم انى ليا اخ توئم اكيد كنا بنذاكر سوا كانت بتبدء هو يجيب كتبو 

       ويجى يذاكر فى اوضتى او العكس المهم كنا نبدء نرنم وشويه نغنى وشويه نتريق 

       على اصحبنا وشويه نقول نكت ونموت من الضحك وبعدين نتخانق ويضربنى 

      ويعيطنى وادخل انام ويبدء هو يومه والاكان حصل حاجه يذاكر طول الليل وجاب 

     مجموع اكبر منى :190vu:




              بث كفايه كده لما افتكر تانى هجلكو :new8:

​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

مانشستر رجع للساحه تااااااااااني


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*هههههههههههههه
مواقفكم حلوة خالص مالص بالص
وانا اصلا كلى عبارة عن مواقف ومغامرات كتيرة اوى وشوية حاجات كتيرة فوق بعض كفاية عليكو اللى كتبته قبل كدة
هههههههههه
وبعدين انا 14 سنة ومش عارفة اكبر
لسه مجنونة زى مانا اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اهئ اهئ اهئ
مش بعرف اكون جد غير لما اكون بتكلم فى موضوع او مع اصحابي وقرايبنا وكدة
لكن دايما كدة مجنونة
عايزة اعقل بقي​*


----------



## كوك (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

كول سنه وانتو طيبين​


----------



## نرمين نعيم (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

بصراحة انا هاحكى لكم عن نوادر فرجينيا بنتى (سنتين فقط) لانها الذ من حكايات طفولتى بكتيييييير ......انا بامانة ام مفترية وتعبت جدا معاها عشان اعلمها نبطل بامبرز فكنت دايما اضربها على ايدها واقول(كده؟كده؟؟؟ احنا قلنا ايه؟؟؟ بيبى..... حمام)الاروبة من كم يوم بهدلت الدنيا وفرشت كل لعبها فى الاوضة وخلت شكلها عار وباباها مش واخد باله وبيتفرج على التليفزيون............اول ما دخلت عليهم الاوضة مسكت هى ايد باباها وضربتها وتشاور على الحاجات فى الارض وتقول له(كده؟كده؟؟؟ احنا قلنا ايه؟؟؟ بيبى..... حمام)


----------



## twety (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

سكررررر فرجيبنا
ربنا يخليهاااااااالك
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ربنا يباركو على كول خير


كول سنه وانتو طيبين


----------



## maream samir (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*انا صديقتكم الجديدة مريم الموضوع بجد تحفة والمواقف جميلة جدااا
ضحكتنى كتتتتتييييير
انا بقى مكنتش شقية قوى بس ولاد عمتى كانوا مجنننى
كنا واحنا صغيرين كان ابن عمتى الولد الوحيد اللى فى وسطينا
ياخد الشقة لحسابة ويطردنا برة بالضرب طبعااا ويقلب الدنيااا ولما ماما تيجى 
يستخبا هو فوق الدولاب واحنا ننضرب بالشبشب ويقعد يضحك عالينا 
وكنا بنقلب البيت مسرح وبنعمل مسرحية وكورال ونعمل تذاكر للبيت كلة مع العلم انا الحجز اجبارى
وكان هو ياخد الفلوس ويفلسع كالعادة0000:t33::t33:*


----------



## twety (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش يامريوووووومه
ربنا مع الضعيف
ربنا يسامحه الشقى ده

اهلا بيكة معنا ياقمر
نورتى المنتدى


----------



## maro_marmar (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

انا بقى كنت شقية جدا وعفريتة وانا صغيرةو ماما كانت بتستخدم كل اسلحة الضرب معايا.المهم هحكيلكم موقف من مواقفى البريئة وانا صغيرة:كنت فى يوم جعانة جداجدا فروحت كالعادة افتح التلاجة المهم اكلت وكان عندنا فى الجنينة اللى تحت البيت بط وكام فرخة كده المهم انا قلبى الحنين مطاوعنيش اكل وهما لاء فقومت بشطارتى رميت ليهم كل الاكل اللى فى التلاجة، والتلاجة فضيت وبابا كان يومها مسافر وماما طبعا قامت من النوم بتبص فى التلاجة ملقتش ولا حاجة، فبتسالنى فين الاكل قولتلها: انا اكلته واكلت البط والفراخ معايا فبصت من البلكونة لقيت الاكل كله تحت. مش قادرة احكيلكم على اللى حصلى بعدها اخدت علقة مووووت ومفوقتش منها الا وبابا بيصحينى وبيقولى ايه اللى عملتيه ده. بس مش عايزاكم تخده عنى فكرة مش كويسة داانا كنت ملااااااااااك والقصة دى اكبر دليل. ونالتقى فى الحلقة القادمة. وشكرا ليكى اررروجة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

انا صحبتكم انجى الجديدة 
انا بقى شقية خالص 
واسمنى عندى 19 سنة لكن لسه عفريتة بردة 
وكل يوم حاكيلكم على مواقف

انا بقى كنت بحب تيتة جدا وهيا الى مربيانى 
وكنت لما اروح عندهاكان فيا واحدة جرانها
كانت معايا فى المدرسة ومكانتش بتردى تخلينا اروح عندهم كتير 
وكانت بتقفل الباب بالترباس وتقعد جنبة علشان منزلش
فانا فكرت نفسى انزل اعمل ايه 
رحت فاتحة كل الحنفيات بتاعت الشقة وقالتلها ياتيتة الحقينى المية هتغرق الشقة 
راحت تلعط تجرى علشان تقفل الماية وانا سهيتها ونزلت تحت 
مرة على مرة فقست الموضوع 
وسابت الحنفية لحد ما باظت وخالوووووووووووووووو جه وعنيكم ما تشوفه الا النور 
على فكرة نسيت اقلكم الان الحمام سيراميك وانت اكيد عرفتوا الباقى 
صالوا لاجلى 
:t33::yahoo:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

احكيلكم تانى 
طبعا كلنا عارفين سلاح الشباشب الشهير 
مامة كانت دايما بتستعملة ربنا يرحمها 
وكانت تيتة تقف هيا وتاخد كل الضرب عليها يعينى وانا كنت ازعل اوى واعيط
بس من جوة الاوضة اضحك 
وفى مرة تيتة كانت قاعدة 
قالتلها انتى اديلك كتير ما ضربتيش بالشباشب  
فرحت جايبة الشباشب والجزم كلها واقعدت احطها عليها 
مامة شافتنى وقعدت تزعقالى اوى 
وتضربنى بالشباشب 
قلت لتيتة هياه الشباشب اشتغلت 
بقت مامه مش ماسكة نفسها من الضحك وبرضة بترمينى بالشباشب 
ومرة قالت لمامااحنا بنلعب الكلب الحيران بالشباشب وتيتة هيا الى فى النص على فكرة تيتة توفت ويوم الى ماتت فيه انا حسيت بيه لان حسيت بروحى بتتسحب لانها كانت روحى ووحشتنى اوى 
ووحشت مامة بس مامة راحتلها عقبالى يارب


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بجد هموت من الضحك كفايه كدة اكملكم كرة


----------



## twety (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

شقيه وعفريته يانجى
ربنا يعزيكى ياقمر
ومبسوطييييييين بوجودك معنا فى المنتدى
نحب نشوفك على طووووووووووووووول


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ربنا يخليك ياتويتى 
متخفش انا قاعدة على 0000000000000000000000000000
اصلى مليش غيركم 
ولسه فيه حكاوى كتير


----------



## twety (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

منوووووووورة يا نوجا
وانتى على 000000000000000
بس خفيفه برضه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا عاوزين نسمعى باقى الشبا.....
قصدى باقى الشقااااااااوة :t33:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

عندى موقف جديد افتكرته 
كان مرة عندنا واحد اسمه عمو محمد وكان كهربائى وبيصلح المروحة 
وانا عملت البنوتة الغلابنة وطلبت منه يفتح التلفزيون من فوقة علشان مش طايلة 
وجه يقعد 
وطبعا انا كنت شيلت الكرسى من تحتة وهو قعد على لهوا ومن ساعتها مبيسمعش كلامى تانى


----------



## twety (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مجنوونه وشقيه 
قال غلبانه قااااااااااااااااال
هههههههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

اه بامانة غلبانة وطيبة وى ومكسورة الجناح 
علشان مطرش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وابقى هنا فى المنتدى


----------



## max mike (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههههه
فى موقف عمرى ما انساه
مرةاخويا الكبير طلع يشترى حاجة من بره قعدت ابكى عشان اطلع وراه وفعلا طلعت فضلت ماشى ماشى وفجأة ملقتهوش قدامى اصله مشى بسرعة عشان ميخدنيش معاه وانا كنت بعدت عن البيت وكنت ماشى فى الشارع ابكىىىىىىىىىىى قابلنى راجل كبير اخدنى معها البيت وسألنى انت ابن مين قلتله قلى انت خالك يبقى كذا كذا قلتله آه راح اتصل بـــــخالى وخالى جيه اخدنى وروحنى البيت وانا الموقف ده عمرى ما انساه كان عندى حوالى 5 سنين


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

اوووووووووووووبا
طب وبعدين يامايكل
البيت عملوا فيييك ايش ؟
وفى اخوك كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان :new2:


----------



## شنودة بستان (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو موضوع جميل جدا بس انا مش فاكر حاجه دلوقتى 
اكتتبها​


----------



## ارووجة (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ههههههههه ايه  كلكم شقيين :t33:


رح اخبركم بقى 

هاي مرة وانا عمري حوالي7  سنين كان عندي لعبة  شي بلزق  ومربوط بحبل مغيط
بقى في مرة  وانا عالبلكونة وقفت حد الحيط  يعني اللي من الجهة التانية مابشوفني ولا بشوفو ( بسبب الزاوية) فكرت اخي  قاعد على الكرسي بالبلكونة ... بس انا مش شايفة ازا هو اخي ولا لا
مسكت الحبل وخبطت اللعبة  ولزقت فيه ورجعتلي...لما خبطت فيه نئز وقام من عالكرسي  وهو يقول شو هاااد.... المفجأة لما سمعت الصووووووت وشفتو  عرفت انو هو صاحب اخي الكبير ....انا ركضت جويت البيت وانا اضحك يامصيبتي هههههههههههه خجلت كتير

مسكين صاحب اخي  نئز...فكر  في جن والا عفاريت هههههههههه


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عفريييته يا ارووجه
شقييه من صغرك ههههههههههههههههه
بس سكرررررررررررررة


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

_*هاااااااااااااااااااااي انا هرزل عليكوا شوية علشان عايزة اقولكوا موضوع 
          انا عندى اخين واخت وانا اصغر واحدة واختى اكبر واحدة وفي مرة بابا وماما مكنوش في البيت وكانت في عركة في الشارع ولما اخويا الاكبر منى علطول سمع العركة قال انا عايز انزل اتفرج وفتح الباب ونزل اختى طلعت تجرى وراه علشان متخليهوش ينزل وبعد كدة انا طلعت وراها مكنش في حد جوة ماما كانت مستنية اخويا الكبير في الامتحان وبعد كدة الباب اتقفل واحنا ممعناش مفتاح وبهدوم البيت برة البيت وقفنا قدام باب البيت واستنينا ماما تيجى علشان تفتح الباب ولما جت  بصت علينا وعينك ما تشوف اللا النور مسليكناش من تحت اديها الا بالجيران والزعيق والصوت ويومها اخدنا علقو ماخدهاش حمار في مطلع *_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

_*وفى موقف تانى حصل معايا كنت وانا صغيرة حوالى 2 ابتدائى كان في روج سايح عندنا في البيت  وانا مش عارفة ايه اللي حصل رحت اخداه معايا المدرسة ووريته لصحبتى بس محتطش منه راحت صاحبتى قالت للميس راحت الميس اخدته منى وبعد كدة معرفش ايه اللي خلا ماما تروح معايا المدرسة تانى يوم وكأن قلبها حاسس راحت وقابلت الميس بتاعتى واخدت حته علئة وماما حطتلى بصل في عينى *_​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*وكلام بقي على السريع سريع كنا لما بنطلع معسكرات انا واصحابى كنا بنلعب حرب الشباشب كنا نمسك المخدات كانها ضرع واقى والشباشب كانها سلاح ونقفل الباب ونحدف بعض مش مشكلة تيجى في انهى حتة بس المهم كانت لعبة مسلية جدااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

يانهار ابيض
انتوا عايزين منتدى بحاله عشان احكلكم فيه
عموما انا طبعا مش هقدر اقولكم كل مواقف الطفولة لانها طفولة وكده 
بس الموقف اللى عمرى ما هنساه 
هو:
ههههههههههههه
بصى ارووجة
+ انا كنت واقفة فوق الصفرة واخوية نايم تحتها وبيتفرج ع التليفزيون  وانا واقف على الصفرة ومدياه ظهرى وماسكة بتاعة حديد تقيلة اوى عليا وانا صغيورة
والاقيلك البتاعة دى وقعت من ايدى وعلى نفوخ اخوية وطاخ وصويت وعياط
وانا جريت واستخبيت ف مامتى هههههههههه واخوية قعد يعيط 
هههههههههههه
ده اقل موقف حصل ف طفولتى من يومى مشكلة 
بس هو ده الموقف
سوف نواصل ف الحلقة القادمة​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

*الله يا اروجة بجد تحفة ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ايه الشقاوة دى يا بنت الملك


----------



## dr.kirols (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

انا بقى من يومي و انا بحب المواد و كنت بحب العلوم و بالزات العلو و علشان كده دخلت صيدله

كنت بتشاقى مره بابا كان نايم على السرير في النهار و كان في معايا عدسه من اللي بتركز الضوء 

قولت اما اجربها على رجل بابا و هو بيقرا في الجرايد الصبح و الشمس كانت على رجله وانا روحت جايب العدسه و هو مش حاسس و ركزت الضوء 

واستنيت المهم الحكايه طولت انا قولت ازاي لسه ماشتغلتش و محرقتهوش

و انا بفكر لقيت مره و احده بابا بيصوت
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 

انت عملت ايه يا كيرلس 

و هو مش عارف ايه اللي حصل من الخضه

وانا كنت عمال اضحك

و في النهايه نجحت التجربه وانا كنت سعيد قوي بس بابا كان زعلان ليه مش عارف


----------



## hokka_2020 (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

هههههههههههههههه
فعلا ربنا بيدبر من الطفولة
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

تصدق وانا كمان زعلانه على باباك
بس كان نفسى يعمل معاك كده :t32:
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس خلاص اتسرت واهم حاجه انك كنت مبسووووووووط
هههههههههههههه

​


----------



## dr.kirols (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

صدقوني دي ابسط حاجه عملتها و انا صغير

انا لو هحكي مش هخلص

ده غير الحاجات اللي في المدرسه

مع اني كنت شاط بس مكنتش بحبها

كنت امين الفصل و ماسك الغياب و الحضور 
كان الفصل اخره يحضر 3 حصص

لا يمكن يزيد اليوم عن 3 حصص  
و فصل 3/1 كله يبقى فوق السور


اللي كان بينط و يهرب كنت بكتبه حضور و اللي يخون الفصل و يفضل في المدرسه صدقوني كان بيتكب غياب

دي القوانين

بس لما كانت الحكايه دي بتتكشف لا يمكن اي استاذ يشك في ان انا الراس المدبر

 ومن ابتدائي و انا كده كنت امشي من المدرسه في نص اليوم الدراسي
مام كانت هتتجنن و تعرف انا بهرب ازاي
كان ابن المدير صاحبي قوي بس انا ماكنتش بطيقه بس اعمل ايه

كنت مشهور في المدرسه اني ابن المدير ده ابن عمي

فكنت اطلع من الباب و يتعملي تعظيم سلام كمان

بس كفايه كده عليكو انا رغيت كتير


----------



## jumanji (3 يوليو 2008)

* ههههههههههه بجد الموضوع عاجيبنى أوى و كل المواقف الى قاريتها ضحكتنى موووت أنا بقى كنت طفلة مصيبه شيطانة مكنتش بقعد ساكتة أبدا و الى كان مشجعنى على كده أخويا .
أنا و اخويا كنا دايما نشترك ف أى مصيبة و خصوصا المصايب الى كنا بنعملها فى تيته أنا فاكرة كانت ماما تسيبنا معاها و تنزل و أحنا بقى نعفرت الست يا حول الله عليها كنا نستخبى كل واحد ف المكتب بتاعه و هى تقعد تدور علينا و تنادى يا عينى بصوت عالى و تدور و فجاة أول ما تخش الأوضة علينا نتطلع أحنا الأتنين فى وشها و الست يا عينى تتسرع هوه شعرها شاب من شويه . 
 و عشان انا كنت عارفة ان تيتا نظرها ضعيف كنت أجى ادامها و أقولها خدى يا تيتا الست ياعينى بطيبة نية تمد أديها و انا أروح سيباها و ماشيه وهيا تقعد تقول ما تجيبى يا بت بقى و أقعد أضحك عليها من بعيد .
بس الله يرحمها وحشتنى اوى بجد *​


----------



## برناديت (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

ربنا يرحمها ياجمانجى اسمك كده على ما قريت اسمك  وبجد المواضيع حلوه اوى وانا ضحكت كتير ويارب كلكم دايما مبسوطين :99::smil12:


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ^_^ شارك معانا بطفولتك الجميلة  ^_^*

_*فكرتونى بحاجة عايزة اقولهالكم وانا صغيرة لما كانوا اخواتى الكبار يقفوا يصلوا كنت انا اطلع على السرير واقعد اضربهم علي وشوشهم وكانوا يعينى ميعرفوش يصلوا ​*_


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> سلاااام  ونعمةةةة​
> كيفكن ياغاليين
> 
> ان شاءالله تكونو بخيررررر
> ...



  كنت وانا صغير كل واحده تقول لى صباح الخير   مساء الخير  ازيك 

 اى شيئ تبقى بتحبنى

 وعندما كبرت علمت ان هذا للاخوه


----------



## رانا (6 سبتمبر 2008)

قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان
انا مش كنت بتحرك جنب ماما وكنت هاديه ومطيعه ودلوقتى العكس تماما


----------



## هبه السماء (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مساء الخير عليكم شكرا لان رجعتونا شوية للذكريات اللي مافي احلى منها بس البرآءة اللي فيها كفاية المهم انا كنت من النوع الهادىء جدا جدا وما زلت وكنت المسؤلة بالبيت عن كثير اشياء في غياب اهلي باعتباري الكبيرة بينهم يا حسرة على تلك الايام الحلو اللي ما راح ترجع ابدا


----------



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع جميل خالص شكراً ليكى يا أرووجة على الموضوع 

وشكراً للجميع على موقفهم الجميلة اللى فعلاً اسعدتنا جميعاً

وانا افتكرت موقف  ها حكلكم عليه

وانا فى الاعدادية كنت بلعب كورة مع اصدقائي واختلفت انا وواحد من الفريق التانى

فحصلت خناقة جامدة اوى بينا وضربته ضرب مبرح دة كان عند المدرسة قبل اليوم الدراسي 

وبعد كدة دخلت المدرسة خلصنا اليوم الدراسي وانا مروح لقيت الولا اللى انا ضربته معاه شويش من القسم 

وبيسألوا على بيتى كانت المدرسة بعيدة شوية عن بيتى وانا شفت كدة جريت وكل شوية استخبا فى بيت 

اطلع من البيت ابص القيهم قربوا علية اجرى واستخبى تانى وهكذا

لحد ما ذوغت وروحت البيت بغير هدومى لقيت جرس الباب بيرن اخويا الكبير فتح لقى الشويش بيسال فلان موجود 

اخويا رد عليه ايوة ليه فى حاجة رد عليه لا احنا كنا عوزين نسأله على عنوان 

ولد اسمة كذا عشان ضرب ابن الضابط فولان وعوره واخوك عارف بيته 

خرجت انا بكل شجاعة بقى وقولتله انا معرفش الواد دة وكمان معرفش بيته

ومشيوا وانا كنت مرعوب فكرت ان الولا اللى انا ضربته هو اللى جابه اتريه هو كمان بيسألوه عن بيت الولا

بعد ما صفوا دمى منهم لله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

قصة حياتى ماساة:-
منذ ان كنت طفل صغير (ملحوظة :انا كبرت دلوقت) كنت لا احب الكرة ولا فرجتها (ملحوظة دلوقت بتفرج عليها) وعمى اهلاوى جدا وكان دايما يقولى شجع الاهلى وانا وبرائة الاطفال فى عينيا (ملحوظة :دلوقت جعلونى مجرما)
اققولة بكل بساطة ان بشجع الزمالك لية عشان لونة ابيض ولما كبرت كانت الصدمة
ان الزمالك ليس فريق (ملحوظة :الزمالك فرقة ) اصبح يتغلب من طوب الارض مما جعلنى افكر وافكر وادرس موقفى (ملحوظة :موقفى هنا فى عربيتى ركنها هناك ) وفى الاخر اخذت القرار المر 


 لفد قررت​





انا اكون زملكاويا اكثر واكثر   

:giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اااااااااااااااااااااااه كانت ايام بصراحة عمرها ما تتعوض

انا زمان كنت حمل وديع فى البيت ماحدش يسمع صوتى بس ليا حركاتى مع اخواتى بقى

يعنى مثلا لما كنا نقعد ناكل كلنا كويسين وهادين اجى انا فجاءة كدا واقرص اختى او اغيظها  واضربها من غير 

ما حد يشوفنى تقوم اختى تضربنى قدامهم يقوم بابا وماما يزعقولها ويقولها حرام عليكى اختك هادية ما 

اتكلمتش ( دا انا طبعا المسكينة الغلبانة الهادية الملاك البرئ ) هههههههه 

وكانت تاخد اختى يا عينى العلقة اللى هية بس بعدين للاسف اتكشف سرى وبابا وماما قالوا فيه حاجة غريبة بتحصل من 

ورانا ، البنت بتكون كويسة وفجاءة كدا تقوم تضرب اختها لا بقى لازم نشوف اية اللى بيحصل وللاسف 

اتكشف السر وشافونى وانا بغيظ اختى من تحت لتحت والحمدلله ادونى هدية حلوة ربنا ما يحرمكوا منها 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هدية زى الفل اكيد كلكوا خدتوها زمان

كفاية كدا يا جماعة بلاش فضايح 

وللكلام بقية ولطفولتى حكايات وروايات

نشاهدها بعد هذا الفاصل الاعلانى 

توووووووووووووووووووووت ، تووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا حشارك في طفولتي الغريبة*​ 
_*انا منذ عمري ستة اشهر استشهد والدي*_​ 
_*و تركني انا وامي واخواني السبعة*_​ 
_*منذ عمري 11 سنة وانا بشتغل*_​ 
_*ولحد النهردة (شكرا للرب)*_​ 
_*انا في طفولتي لم اكن مشاغبا ابدا(حسب قول امي)*_​ 
_*كنت احب الدراسة لا غير*_​ 
_*لكن الان العكس صحيح (لا اعرف السبب)*_​ 
_*شكرا للموضوع*_​ 
_*ولو تذكرت شئ اخر ساكتبه*_​ 
_*سلام ونعمة*_​


----------



## +meriet+ (1 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بقى وانا  صغيرة كنت عند تيتا انا وماما وانا كنت لسة بحبى مبعرفش امشى لسة
خالى خرج راح الشغل المهم بعديها ماما وتيتا وجدو وخالتو اعدوا يدوروا عليا ملقونيش
قلقوا جدا 
اختكم بقى كانت فين  ؟؟؟؟؟
كنت اعدة تحت مكنة الخياطة بتاعة تيتا وكان عاليها ملاية
مغطية المكنة
وانا دخلت تحت وخخخخخخخخخخ:8_5_19:
3 ساعات بيدوروا عليا
افتكروا ان خالو لما فتح الباب وهو رايح الشغل انى خرجت طلعوا يدوروا عليا فى الشارع
ملقونيش
فى الاخر انا صحيت من النوم بعيط
فماما سمعت صوتى وبتبص 
قلتلها



















































































































































ماما عايزة اكل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2008)

انا وانا فى ثانوى كانوا بيوزعوا علينا تغذية الحقيقة مكنتش بستخدمها فعملت بالكيس اللى مانت بتيجى فيه املاه مية وارمية من الفصل على اى حد ماشى بالشارع بس كنت انقى بصراحة مدام او بنت او راجل جنتل مان وارميه من هنا وتشتغل الشتايم من هنا زى المطرة ومرة كنا نرمى البيض او المربى او الجبنة النستو
وفى بعض احيان كان فى بوتيك ملابس كان عارض ملابس واللبس اللى عارضة اتهرى بيض وميه ومربى  
وكانت نهاية الشقاوة ان فى مرة كان فى راجل عجوز ماشى وكل الفصل رمى علية اكياس ميه ولسوء حظنا كان ابن الراجل ضابط شرطة الفصل كله فى وقتها اتشد شدة تمام وكل الفصل قال ان انا اللى عرفتهم اللعبة دى.....واستدعوا ولى امرى فى وقتها ولكن الموضوع انتهى لان اخويا فى وقتها كان ضابط احتياطى فى سلاح الدفاع الجوى فكلم الضابط بشكل ودى واعتذرله والموضوع انتهى........ ولكن هذا من اظرف المواقف اللى اتعرضتلها فى حياتى ومن وقتها بطلت شقاوة زيادة لان شقاوتى كان مبالغ فيها وبالاخص بره البيت....................


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ايام زمان 
مرسىىىىىىى


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## pop201 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

+meriet+ قال:


> انا بقى وانا  صغيرة كنت عند تيتا انا وماما وانا كنت لسة بحبى مبعرفش امشى لسة
> خالى خرج راح الشغل المهم بعديها ماما وتيتا وجدو وخالتو اعدوا يدوروا عليا ملقونيش
> قلقوا جدا
> اختكم بقى كانت فين  ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



ههههههههههههههه يلهوي عليكي اكل علي طول كدة بس موقف ضحكني اووي بجد


----------



## pop201 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بقي كنت مصيبة وانا صغير بحب التحدي ديمآ وفاكر نفسي سوبر مان ههههههههههه وكان معايا عجلة وانا في ابتدائي وبعمل بيها بلاوي لحد ما في مرة عملت حادثة مش فاكرها اصلآ حادثة اية لاني فقدت الذاكرة صدقوني فيها بس ولاد الحلال رجعوني البيت وله فاكر اية اللي حصل ولا اية اللي خبطني لايمكن  هههههههههههه واللي يضحك فالبيت عندي كانوا شوية يعيطوا عليا وشوية يضحكوا عشان مش فاكر اي حاجة فالبيت وكل شوية امسك الساعة بتاعت الحائط واقولهم اية دية ومين جابها هنا ههههههههههههههههه ربنا ستر ساعتها


----------



## hanyadieb (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*أجمل ما في طفولتي أنه أمي كانت بتحكي لي قصص من الكتاب المقدس و لكن أسوها أنه كنت شقي جدااااااااا
و كنت سبب لمشاكل كتيرة منها أكهربت و منها كان عندنا عشة فيها حمام رحت فتحت الباب بتاعها وطيرت الحمام 
يمكن أكون من بتوع حقوق الحيوان ما اعرفش 
لكن تظل فترة الطفولة هي حلم كل انسان 
يريد العودة الى البراءة بكل صورها *


----------



## amad_almalk (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع الرائع ربنا يعوضك


----------



## سامح إمام (31 ديسمبر 2008)

انا وانا صغير كنت احب القراءة وكنت اقرا كتب اكبر من سنى وكنت احب الرسم جدا  طقولتى كانت طفولة علمية
عجيبة


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 يناير 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع 
انا وصغيره كنت حكايه يعنى مثلا انا اكبر من اخويا بسنه ونص فا جيت يوع عماده حبيت اتصور معاه فكانوا خايفين اوقعه فضلت اصرخ ولميت الناس راحوا مقعدينى فى الارض على رخام الارضيه وممسكينهولى وصورونى معاه وانا الدموع بتجرى على خدى هههههههه
ومره فى البيت كان اخويا بيبكى وانا من هههههههه حبى وخوفى عليه رحت حاطه ايدى على بقه ههههههههه واقوله هووووووووووووو اسكت ماتعيطش ههههههه كنت ها افطسه وانا عامله انى كدا بسكته علشان مايعيطش 
ولا مره قبل ما اخويا يتولد ماما كانت عامله 10 بيضات مسلوكين وكل ماتقشر بيضه اروح واخدها واكلها همممممممم كل ماتقشر اللى بعدها اروح انا ايه همممممممم واكلتهم كلهم وبابا  وماما يبصولى ويضحكوا ولما كبرت بقى بقيت مابحبش البيض هههههههه
كفايه كدا بلاش فضايح ههههههههههه


----------



## Kerya_Layson (18 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمه الرب للجميع   مشاء الله على الفضايح المفروض الموضوع دا يكون عنوانه كل واحد يحكى فضايحه هههههه  انا بقى فى موضوع فاكره كويس بس مش من الطفوله اوى كنا فى مدارس الاحد كنت فى خامسه ابتدائى وكنت انا واصحابى كل  يوم حد وجمعه بنلعب فى الكنيسه كورا فى فناء الكنيسه وابونا يقولنا بس ياواد بطل هرجله فى مره كان فى المكتب وطالع يزعقلنا ويمسك الكوره وهو وطالع انا من غير مقصد صدقونى من غير ما اقصد شط الكوره جات فى ابونا ابونا صدها بدماغه دخلت جون هههههههههههه وبعدين مسكنى قالى يابنى مش عارف تنشل ههههههههه برضه كنا بنشتغل الناس بعد القداس  كنا بنجيب ربع جنيه مخروم ونربطه بخيط سناره شفاف ونرميه بعيد واحنا نقعد قدام المكتبه فى حته مداريه وكل حد يشوف الربع جنيه يوطى ياخده وهو بيوطى نقوم شدينه بالحبل فيتفزع ههههههه فى مره امين الخدمه حاليا هو الى كان نازل من السلم فلقا ربع جنيا هو بصراحه كان بخيل شويه المهم بص يمين وشمال ملقاش حد بيراقبه فوطى ياخده بسرعه رحت شديت الرب جنيه شويه ههههههه قام وبص يمين وشمال تانى ووطى ياخده رحت شديت الرب جنيه كمان شويه ههههههوهكذا لحد ما جه عندنا وقطع الربع جنيه وضربنا ههههههههههه
كفايا فضايح بقى هناك المذيد والمذيد  ومن خفى كان اعظمممممم هههههههه
الرب معكم


----------



## twety (21 يناير 2009)

*توتا انتى عسوله خالص*
*ههههههههه*

*انا كمان مش باكل البيض *

*موقفك مع اخوكى حصل معايا زمان*
*اخويا عمله فيا*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*الله يسامحكوا بقى انتوا الاتنين*
*عاملين زى الدبه اللى قتلت صاحبها*
*بس الحمدلله*
*سبتونا نعيش*
*هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## ناوناو (28 يناير 2009)

اسمحولي أشترك يمكن مش مقلب عملته
ولكن أنا كنت طفلة انطوائية جداااااااااااااااااااا وما بحبش ألعب مع أخواتي والعيال اللي في سني
وكمان كنت طفلة نظيفة جداااااااااااااااااااااا لدرجة مرة خبطتني عربية ونقلوني بسرعة للمستشفي ولما فوقت بعد 12 ساعة بصيت لرجلي وقولت أنا عايزة الشبشب بتاعي وقعدت أعيط عليه
بس الغريبة لما كبرت بقيت أنسانة أجتماعية جدااااااااااااااااااا وطلعت مدرسة ألعاب ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتمني ما تكونوشزهقتوا من حكايتي


----------



## doooody (30 مارس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررا علي
f33
الموضوع الجميل 
اناكنت هادئة جداا وانا صغيرة لكن مرة حصل معايا موقف وانا في 3اعدادي 
مرة اصحابي اقنعاوني ان احنا ننط من علي السور بتاع المدرسة في الفسحة 
وفعلا نطوا هما وجات عليا وانا بحاول انط زيهم لكن مكنتش عارفة لان دي كانت اول مرة وكمان انا كنت لبسة جيبة وكلهم نطوا وطبعا كانت الفسحة خلصت واخيرا عرفت اوصل للحديدة الي منها ممكن اطلع علي السوروفجأة لقيت المدرسة بتاعت شئون الطلبة شافتني يظهر كانت رايحة غرفة الموسيقي المهم نزلتني والباقي كان هرب لكن جابوهم عن طريق الغياب ويومها اتفصلت 3 ايام وكمان ومخشش المدرسة بعد 3 ايام الا ومعايا بابا او ماما ا /center]​


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2009)

*اوبااااااا ياعينى عليكى يا دودى

ادى اخرة اللى يسمع الكلام
خليكى عنيده
هههههههههه
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 أبريل 2009)

*وعدنا من تانى بعد الفاصل 

كنت صغيرة وطالعة اجيب لبابا علبت سجاير من برة 
المهم خرجت 

ولقيت بنت خالتى فى الشراع رايحة تجيب عيش وكانت اكبر منى بسنتين 

قولتلها المخبز ورانا هاجى معاكى ورحنا نجيب العيش 

لقينا العيال بتلعب فى كشك كان بتاع عيش قديم دخلنا نلعب ونسينا نفسنا وطبعا 

المسافة بين البقال والبيت دقيقة 

ماما اتاخرت ربع ساعة اتجنت وقعدت تصوت وتلم الناس

وراحت لكل الجيران والمصيبة بقى لما اتصلت بخالتى وعرفت ان ايرينى كمان ضايعة 

وبعد ساعتين من اللعب كان المخبز قفل وطبعا روحنا البيت لقيت الجيران كلهم فى 

البيت بيهدوا ماما وبيقولوها معلش هنلاقيها 

وانا طلعت اجرى على ماما اقولها هو ايه ضاع منك يماما انا لقيت علبة السجاير 

بس مجبناش العيش 

وعنيكم متشوف الا النور وكفاية كدة بقى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة
وجوعتيني ربنا يسامحك
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (3 أبريل 2009)

*شعنونه من يومك يا انجى
ربنا يساعدنا عليكى ههههههههههه
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 أبريل 2009)

*اه ده 

دانا غلبانة خالص مالص بالص

انا مبطلتش شقاوة لحد دلوقتى اروح بقى وباليل 

اكملكم بقى 

بقية الشقاوة

واوعى حد يقول يارب اهديها ادينى بقولكم اهوه ​*


----------



## twety (7 أبريل 2009)

*احنا اتجننا ولا ايه
لازم تخلصى كل مصايبك قصدى كل مغامراتك ونعرفها
وبعدين نلقى عليكى الحد
كفايه اذيه فى البشريه

ههههههههههه
*


----------

